# Solved: can't access google account on my tablet



## bonk83 (Oct 28, 2013)

I just bought a Samsung galaxy tab 3 tablet and I can't get access to my google account on my tablet but I can get access to my google account on my laptop


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what errors are you getting

are you using the email application 
or using the web browser ?


----------



## bonk83 (Oct 28, 2013)

google username & passwords don't match the account but they are the right ones
trying both the app & the web


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

strange - is it a caps lock thing - are you using capitals and lowercase correctly


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Do you have 2-factor authentication enabled?


----------

